# DIY 150 gal.



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

1st i would like thank B.Rodgers for the helpful hints on building this tank.








Filled it this morning for the first time -nothing leaking yet







-It is a 65"Lx30"Wx18"H which = 152 gal. Going for the foot print on this one.65" long so it fits in back of short box truck with the tall gate up..Will keep up with the pics as i go.The hole tank will have the 3-d look.
View attachment 91492

View attachment 91526

waters in it -will be letting it sit for a couple days then i will post when complete and cycling.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

wow dude that probbaly the gayest looking tank i have ever seen

LOL jokin thats prettty sweet keep us updated


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Sweet deal man..........


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

assclown said:


> Sweet deal man..........


thanks just over $200 in it with stand
and u are not going to see any of the black.The tank slides into the stand and covers the hole thing except the glass.Might be going with the log cabin look.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

Where did you get the black peice that goes around the bottom of the tank? I don't know what its called but I have thought about building my own tank and can't find where to get it from.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

mully2003 said:


> Where did you get the black peice that goes around the bottom of the tank? I don't know what its called but I have thought about building my own tank and can't find where to get it from.


theres no black piece just the plywood


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Sweet set up man. Love the size of the foot print.

Trystan


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome tank man


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice, i wish i could build my own...


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks everybody I just hand picked the stones from the woods today and starting my 3-d look background in the morning.pics when done with that part.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

what thickness of glass did you use? 3/8" im guessing...

what method did you use to seal the inside?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

whered u guy the glass sheets? home depot, and also what did u use for sealant + black frame?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> whered u guy the glass sheets? home depot, and also what did u use for sealant + black frame?


local hardware store they had to order it-no black frame -plywood is painted black


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> whered u guy the glass sheets? home depot, and also what did u use for sealant + black frame?


local hardware store they had to order it-no black frame -plywood is painted black
[/quote]

wait, so howd u attach the glass to the plywood?, and is plywood really water resistant?

tank is looking nice







, i like the background too!


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> whered u guy the glass sheets? home depot, and also what did u use for sealant + black frame?


local hardware store they had to order it-no black frame -plywood is painted black
[/quote]

wait, so howd u attach the glass to the plywood?, and is plywood really water resistant?

tank is looking nice







, i like the background too!
[/quote]
the plywood is coated with resin and i recessed the plywood so the glass would fit perfectly flush with the inside.Chaulked it in then applied another coat on the inside then went over the plywood and about a 1/4 inch of the glass with the resin.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya they are pretty good tanks and cheap too. I built my first one 2 years ago and after 2 years it wasnt doing so hot so i gave it to B. Rodgers so he could have it to fix up and thats the one he has his rhom in know. Alot better looking tank now. If you know what your doing with the fiberglass it wouldnt hurt to try it out. Good looking tank lew. Can you get any pictures with the lights on the tank so I can see what it looks like on the outside/inside. See how well you fiberglassed?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

looks good - I still need glass for my 240g, your plywood looks a little thin- I hope it is 3/4" at least


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> Ya they are pretty good tanks and cheap too. I built my first one 2 years ago and after 2 years it wasnt doing so hot so i gave it to B. Rodgers so he could have it to fix up and thats the one he has his rhom in know. Alot better looking tank now. If you know what your doing with the fiberglass it wouldnt hurt to try it out. Good looking tank lew. Can you get any pictures with the lights on the tank so I can see what it looks like on the outside/inside. See how well you fiberglassed?


i put the resin on the background tonite and it looks like sh*t.Ruined it i think.Iwill fill it again tomarrow and see what it looks like under water.yes pics tomarrow thanks


----------

